

Announcing TypeScript 1.0RC - zastrowm
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/typescript/archive/2014/02/25/announcing-typescript-1-0rc.aspx

======
orefalo
Neat, TS is the first initiative/product/stuff I enjoyed from M$ is so many
years...

------
keyle
This is Huge!

Although the compiler is a bit slow at the moment, I'm really excited about
this.

